# Sausage Stuffer



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

We made 100lbs of sausage again this year. I started with a hand grinder and now have the 300 dollar one from Northern Tool. It works great on the grinding but really sucks on the stuffing part.
Does anyone out there have a good one that car really crank it out.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*15# vertical stuffer*

I use a 15# vertical from gander mountain...guide series. Does the job but still takes time when you do a large batch.
Great for the money! On sale for 159 right now.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ical_Sausage_Stuffer&aID=503AJ2D&merchID=4006


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

i second a vertical stuffer, got a good deal on a 5# LEMS, has metal gears and the air valve which works really well.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Cool, right now most of my time is stuffing the meat into the grinder to get it to come out.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah I have been down that road. Too much air gets in the lines, blowouts, ssqueeze by, on and on. A good high quality VERTICAL stuffer is the ticket. Don't get the horn style. Metal gears make sure that even the hardest mix goes through the smallest tubes.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Go back to Northern Tool and get their verticle stuffer, it has nylong gears but mine works great, and not very expensive.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I buy my sausage at Tallents in Riverside and I never have any grinder problems. Try it out. It's on hiwaway 19 north of Huntsville.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

check out SAUSAGE MAKER.COM


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wish I had seen this sooner. Just checked on the stuffer at Gander Mountain and they are sold out.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

just made sausage Saturday and tried out a new stuffer and it was THE BOMB! 30# vertical stuffer from Cabela's. Cranks real easy and the 30# capacity made things go allot faster as we were not stopping every 5 minutes to refill the stuffer. Best stuffer I have ever used. We made a little over 300# and arm never got tired or sore from cranking, easy to load and stainless is easy to clean!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_2x Jdot7749_


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Riverside*



> I buy my sausage at Tallents in Riverside and I never have any grinder problems. Try it out. It's on hiwaway 19 north of Huntsville.


I drive by that place on my way to the lease. Never stopped , never will.

I get 100% satisfaction out of makin my own. That's what January weekends are for...makin Boudin,Summer sausage,Links of all kinds,burger,etc...If its's cold I'm stuffn anda smokin...not wastn another grand on a processor! Spices and casings are cheap...just gotta make the time! Try it and you'll nvr go back.:shamrock:


----------



## supercoop (Aug 10, 2005)

*Check this horizontal stuffer out!*

I have a vertical stuffer but couldn't get my wife to help me so I bought a horizontal stuffer that is water powered by my garden hose. This is the only thing I'll ever use. It holds 9#'s meat and it spits sausage out lickity split or however fast you want it to by just turning the valve. I love it. For the price, you can't go wrong!!

http://www.dakotahsausagestuffer.com/sausagestuffers.htm


----------

